# Was gifted a possible fake Cohiba Piramides at B&M (no pics yet)



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have pictures right now, but I will post some if my description is not clear enough to identify a fake.

Story:

I was at the local b&m and the store got quiet. I peaked around the corner and the three regulars were doing a transaction for a few boxes of Cubans. I didn't have enough clout/time to check box codes, but on normal inspection, the outside labels were in place in the correct location.

Dilemma:

Well, I got gifted what looks to be a Cohiba Piramides of some year. The shape of the cigar looks accurate, when comparing to some online 'fake cuban' webpages that identify Cohiba fakes. The first thing that looks odd when I look at the band...

The band that has 'Edicion Limitada' written has no year written under it.

So my first question before continuing is....did Cohiba release a Piramides EL series without a year on the secondary band?

The band is very well embossed and very shiny, almost a little too perfect. 

REMEMBER, all I have for evidence is a single stick from a box I don't have access to. I don't want to raise suspicion with my B&M regulars, but I do want to find out if these are possibly fake.

So for now, if it is obvious that it is fake from the secondary band, I won't have to produce further evidence. Pics will tomorrow.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The 2001 and 2006 pyramids have the year on the second band.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

My guess is that if you're wondering whether if its fake or not chances are it is a dud! The piramides have a double band with EL 2001 or EL2006 have yet to see any that simply state EL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> The 2001 and 2006 pyramids have the year on the second band.


:bn


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds fugazi to me...to my knowledge there aren't any special LEs for this vitola that wouldn't include a dated LE band. Eh, just smoke it and let us know how it tasted. Couldn't hurt, could it? :cb


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> Sounds fugazi to me...to my knowledge there aren't any special LEs for this vitola that wouldn't include a dated LE band. Eh, just smoke it and let us know how it tasted. *Couldn't hurt, could it?* :cb


depends on what burning glass, newspaper, twigs, and donkey dung do when they burn together....

:chk


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I do plan to torch it and taste it.

I just am trying to figure out whether or not to tell this gentleman he spent $600 on fakes.

So for clarification:

I was gifted a Piramides shaped Cohiba. 
Did Cohiba ever make an EL Piramides from any year that would not have a year listing on the secondary band? ie 2001 and 2006 were the only years of existence of the EL Piramides and both should have dated secondary bands.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Might want to check here [clicky]


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

The Professor said:


> depends on what burning glass, newspaper, twigs, and donkey dung do when they burn together....
> 
> :chk


Not all fakes are like that.

A brother brought a couple suspect sticks to our herf on Saturday - a CoRo and a Monte Edmundo. Inspection revealed a very well made cigar, nice triple caps, smooth wrapper, well filled and solid, long filler (apparent from the foot), an accurate label properly applied but we didn't have a ruler to check size. And when we cut it open to verify long filler, there was no evidence of any unusual additives.

The only give away was in the way they smoked. Neither of them were bad, just NOT cuban - no twang for one thing, but "unconventional" flavor profiles. Some may have smoked them and enjoyed them, but many of us did not.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

tchariya said:


> I do plan to torch it and taste it.
> 
> I just am trying to figure out whether or not to tell this gentleman he spent $600 on fakes.
> 
> ...


The made some for their Millennium Edition... you'd know if you had one of those.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Last Fauxhiba I was given and had to smoke for funsies hissed and popped when I lit it up. Loud enough that people around me looked right at me.


----------

